# Remove old newspaper and magazines issues



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Way back when I first had a Kindle I had a magazine and a newspaper subscription, both of which I stopped in 2009. 

When I go to MYC&D on Amazon UK and check the newspaper and magazine sections, there is nothing there but when I list 'All' on my Kindle, just after the collections and any uncollected books and before 'Dictionaries' and 'User Guides' , I have two separate sections, one for the newspaper and one for the magazine.

There are 14 back issues from 2009 for the newspaper and 5 back issues from 2009 for the magazine. I want to permanently delete them. Tapping on the three dots for the menu shows an option for 'remove all back issues' but it's greyed out, so presumably that just means remove them from the device and as they're not downloaded anyway it's not available as an option. If I go into the list it's there again on the top menu options, but again it's greyed out. The menu options at the side of each individual issue don't include one to delete it, either from the device or permanently from the cloud.

Then it occurred to me that back in 2009 there wasn't yet a Kindle store on Amazon UK and I had to buy all my books etc from the US store, so I checked MYC&D for my account on Amazon US and there they are listed as 'inactive subscriptions'. BUT both the checkbox next to them and the option to delete are greyed out.

I tried to download one of the issues to see if I then got the 'permanently delete' option as well as 'remove from device' but I could only delete it from the device.

What else can I try?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You've tried everything that came to my mind. 

I have noticed that, if there is only one issue of a magazine or newspaper on the device, and I 'remove back issues', nothing happens ... but that's probably because it's usually "today's" issue. To get it off the device I have to delete it. At that point nothing shows when I've got it set to show "downloaded". If I switch to 'all', I can then see 19 issues of the Washington Post, mostly recent ones, but a lot are missing.

I just did a test ... went to MYC&D on my computer and I was able to send one of the much older issues that does NOT appear when I am viewing "all" on the device. And now it's there and available both in 'downloaded' and 'all'.

And, further weirdness, now when I go to "all" it doesn't have just one listing for the Washington Post, but two, one showing 19 issues and one showing 2 issues. So .... it's kinda messed up. 

I suspect it has to do with keeping handy the most recent 2 weeks worth of issues. After that, they go to a sort of archive -- still accessible, but not as easily. The older ones that are still available directly are ones I think I'd inadvertently marked as 'keep' and then later deleted.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It's all very odd isn't it? I tried marking the individual issues as 'read' to see if that would then give me an option to delete, but it didn't help.

I also tried looking at them on Amazon via the 'memberships and subscriptions' option in 'your account' but that just gives the history of your subscription and offers the opportunity to re-subscribe. Clicking on 'e-periodicals settings' just takes you to MYC&D again. I seem to be going around in circles with this.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Update: I just 'talked' to two different people on Amazon's online chat and neither of them could figure it out either!

They're going to forward the query to someone else. My impression was not that they were going to ask the Techies to sort the problem but would send feedback to the development team to suggest they add the option in the future.

Fortunately it's just a minor irritation rather than a big problem - I was just doing some general tidying up on my account before the new Kindle arrives and thought it would be an easy fix. Oh, well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't hold your breath for a fix. 

related anecdote: some time ago, I got an email that basically said that my kindle newspaper subscription now counted the same as a PAPER subscription so I would have access to the on line site without paying an additional fee. The email gave very clear steps of what I should do to make sure everything was synced up.

Yeah .... that didn't work. I tried it several times and finally contacted them. THEY had several people try it various things and they couldn't figure it out either.

Finally, they had me just stop my subscription (which had been at $11.99 per month) and re-subscribe to the 'new' digital subscription. Which, incidentally, was only $5.99 per month!  Lo and behold it all worked just fine. The newspaper on my kindle looks the same as it always did, and I can also look at the website or use the app on my phone or tablet. So ..... way more access/content for about half the money.


----------



## Adrastes (10 mo ago)

Did anyone ever solve this? I have the same irritating problem, many old issues of The Washington Post on my kindle reader on my ipad that I simply am unable to delete. All I ever I have a current subscription and recent issues are also automatically downloaded, even though I made choices not to do so. On Manage Content, all I can see is the notice of the newspaper subscription, and some limited choices to manage the subscription, but not the issues themselves. On the iPad itself, in the kindle library, I can highlight the issues, but the only choice is to remove them from main page, not delete them.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

No, I've never been able to find a solution. From speaking to Amazon, there isn't one! 

It can't be a deliberate feature, but rather it's a glitch - because it only affects the last few of the issues I bought from both the newspaper and magazine that I subscribed to. All previous issues have gone, not just from my devices, but also from the cloud, and while the last few aren't on my devices - I deleted them long ago - they're still there in the cloud and neither I, nor Amazon themselves, can permanently delete them.


----------



## chuck.kv3g (4 mo ago)

I just ended up making a "Trash" collection to keep my "uncollected" list clean for when I get new books and want to put them into collections.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

chuck.kv3g said:


> I just ended up making a "Trash" collection to keep my "uncollected" list clean for when I get new books and want to put them into collections.


Yes, I also made a separate collection for the old newspaper stuff and then chose not to display that collection on the Kindle, which of course only works in the List option (which I use) though not with the sort by Collection option.

The 'Uncollected' collection however is still cluttered up with all my Audible books, which, frustratingly, can't be moved into any other collection on a Kindle. So when downloading new books I have to remember to put them into a collection straight away while they at the top of the 'recent' list, so I don't have to filter the collection to find them.


----------

